# Science Fantasy/Supernatural



## kathilee (Sep 13, 2005)

Tomorrow is the day!  Supernatural starts on The WB at 9:00 PM ET. I've already seen the pilot and it's far out....the two stars, Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki have great on screen chemistry as they search across the country for their father  and numerous evil entities.  Don't miss it!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 13, 2005)

Care to explain in a bit more detail?

Welcome to the forums, btw


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry, i'm drawing a blank here also.


----------



## Leto (Sep 13, 2005)

Not much info on Imdb :
http://imdb.com/title/tt0460681/

Sounds like another X-Files copycat.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 14, 2005)

kathilee said:
			
		

> Don't miss it!


***SPAM ALERT***


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 16, 2005)

It was great! I'm loving it!! It's not anything like the "X Files" as it seems to focus more on the supernatural rather than aliens. Plus these guys are brothers so there is no sexual tension. At least I hope there won't be.   It has more of a Buffy feel to it as well, but not completely. I hope it does well cause I absolutely love Jensen Ackles.   I watched it and taped it for my sister so she could see it too.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 16, 2005)

I caught the show last night. Thought it was pretty good overall. The first story was a sort of back-woods Ju On (the Grudge). Looks like they will have a seasonal arc as well as individual self contained episodes. 
Has more of a "Freaky Links" feel to it as opposed to XFiles. The acting, production direction and storytelling were all high level. 
The opening scene was very creepy!!! I hope it does well and the quality of the episodes remains high. 
American must miss tv: Bones. The words "god-awful" come to mind.


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 16, 2005)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> American must miss tv: Bones. The words "god-awful" come to mind.


 
It's funny you mention that, because they were touting it as one of the MUST SEE shows. I watched 1/2 of it. All I kept thinking is "she needs to be blonde and wearing an elf hat and he needs fangs"... Which is NEVER good. I found that show kind of boring compared to "Supernatural". 

Your right the opening scene was freaky. A good way to start off. If they can keep the quality of the CGI intact, they should have no problem succeeding this season even if they are up against "House" which is a show I like as well.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 16, 2005)

kathilee said:
			
		

> Supernatural starts on The WB at 9:00 PM ET. I've already seen the pilot and it's far out...


...their PR people desperately dispatching clones to various related discussion forums, hoping to scrape up what they can for the ratings. Soon, _Supernatural_ will become another ghost in the graveyard.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 16, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> It's funny you mention that, because they were touting it as one of the MUST SEE shows. I watched 1/2 of it. All I kept thinking is "she needs to be blonde and wearing an elf hat and he needs fangs"... Which is NEVER good. I found that show kind of boring compared to "Supernatural".
> 
> Your right the opening scene was freaky. A good way to start off. If they can keep the quality of the CGI intact, they should have no problem succeeding this season even if they are up against "House" which is a show I like as well.


 
The good thing about the WB is they sometimes rebroadcast shows at various times to cover themselves. I hope Ill be able to find this show regularly! 

Lol, yeah, I kept waiting for Boreanz (sp?) to go Vamp!  Seeing him out in the sunlight was something new


----------



## kathilee (Sep 18, 2005)

Based on the reactions I see that most of you who actually watched the show liked it...include me in that group too. I thought it moved along at a good pace, kept my attention and scared the hell out of me more than once. I'm going to try and catch it each week if I can. If your really interested in the urban legend aspect of this show..there's a realllly good thread on fanforum.com titled Urban Legends taht explains the urban legend on which each show is based. It really gave me a different look at teh show.


----------



## kathilee (Sep 22, 2005)

Creepy show last night in case you missed it. It was based on a Native American legend about a spirit called Wendigo that has turned from a human into a thing with superhuman strength and speed. It got that way as a result of eating human flesh over a period of years. Just when it looked like the brothers were done for....they killed it with a flare gun...only way to kill one of these is to melt their heart of ice...


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 22, 2005)

All I know is I won't be going camping for a while. LOLOL


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 22, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> All I know is I won't be going camping for a while. LOLOL


 
That was a tad disturbing wasnt it? The sounds the wendigo made when he killed the guy right at the beginning were a bit jarring


----------



## kathilee (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeh....count me out of the camping thing too....I can't waid to see what happens next week....in one of the trailers i saw on tv a couple of nights ago...it looks like Sam gets his arm sucked into the kitchen sink drain..what's that all about???


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 30, 2005)

This past one was interesting. I'm a big fan of ghost stories anyway especially vengeful ones. What I wasn't expecting was the father's boat flying through the air. I think that if they can keep an audience this show has a shot. I must say, it is in a horrible time spot though, going up against "House" and "Commander And Chief" which is getting awesome reviews. Personally, I think it may be better suited with "Charmed" but 9pm on Sunday would have it up against "Desperate Housewives" which is worse. 

It's a neat type of show and reminds me a lot of "The Hardy Boys".


----------



## kathilee (Sep 30, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...their PR people desperately dispatching clones to various related discussion forums, hoping to scrape up what they can for the ratings. Soon, _Supernatural_ will become another ghost in the graveyard.


 
Sorry to disappoint you Mr. Cyborg...but this show has a very large following. Maybe it's not your cup of tea but there's several million who enjoy it weekly. Why don't you give it a spin...you might like it.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Oct 8, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Sounds like another X-Files copycat.


I agree.  Instead of Mulder searching for his sister, the two brothers are searching for their father.  I wonder where they get money since neither one of them has jobs.  And with the price of gas as high as it is, it must cost a fortune to to keep that car running.


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sure that if we sat here and analized  every show on TV, there would be similarities all over the place. But that would be boring. In fact we all here have something in common with one another in some way shape or form. I can see some similar things in this and X-Files (which I didn't really watch) as well as Buffy, The Hardy Boys etc... but if I were to sit there and pick this show apart and say it's a copycat, I would be missing some of the things that is good about it.


----------

